# [Review] NZXT Panzerbox



## xTc (18. Juni 2009)

*Schwarz, breit, stark – eigentlich der Slogan eines Reifenherstellers – dennoch trifft dieser hervorragend auf das neue Gehäuse von NZXT zu. Mit der Panzerbox bringt NZXT ein eher kompaktes, aber dennoch als Raumwunder zu bezeichnendes Gehäuse auf den Markt.  Die Panzerbox bietet alles, was ein vollwertiges Midi-Gehäuse auch auszeichnet und setzt in Sachen Design und Raumaufteilung neue Maßstäbe. Wie sich das Gehäuse in der Praxis schlägt, soll dieser Test zeigen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt*
Spezifikation & Features
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
Innere Werte
Montage
Lautstärke
Fazit
Links


*Spezifikation & Features*


*Vollständige Produktbeschreibung:*
Erst nach einem Klick auf "*Show*" Sichtbar.



Spoiler



Der amerikanische Brand NZXT gehört inzwischen zu den beliebtesten Gehäuseherstellern und überzeugt mit einer Palette auffällig gestylter Chassis, die in ihrer Einzigartigkeit bisher unübertroffen sind. Doch auch edle und schlichte Modelle mit aufwändiger Geräuschdämmung gehören zum Repertoire.

Die NZXT Panzerbox gehört zur selbstbewussten Fraktion und folgt dem Motto: Schwarz, Breit, Stark! Dank leichter Aluminum-Bauweise, kompakten Maßen und extremer Kühlleistung wurde der Midi-Tower optimal auf die Bedürfnisse von Gamern und volle LAN-Tauglichkeit ausgelegt. Zudem ist das Design der Panzerbox zugleich schlicht und funktionell gehalten und ähnelt einem Panzer - für Aufsehen ist also gesorgt.

Kennzeichnend sind hierbei große Mesh-Gitter an Front und Oberseite. Damit ist für hervorragende Luftdurchlässigkeit gesorgt. Um diese zu nutzen, verbaut NZXT gleich zwei riesige 190mm Lüfter. Diese besitzen eine extrem hohe Förderleistung von jeweils unglaublichen 251 m³/h. Zum Vergleich: Selbst 140mm Lüfter schaffen selten die Hälfte dieses Wertes. Maximaler Airflow = Maximale Kühlung! Hervorragend für High-End Hardware und Overclocking.

Die Bezeichnung "Panzer" deutet auf das wesentliche Designmerkmal hin. Von der Front bis zur Oberseite ziehen sich an beiden Rändern hervorstehende Außenleisten entlang, welche in der Tat eine Ähnlichkeit zu Panzerketten erkennen lassen. Zusammen mit den Abrundungen im unteren Bereich der Front und dem schrägen Übergangsbereich zwischen Vorder- und Oberseite sieht die Panzerbox aus wie ein Tank des 1. Weltkrieges. Der jeweilig eingelassene Teil zwischen den angedeuteten Ketten besteht fast vollständig aus Mesh und wird nur durch die drei Frontlaufwerksöffnungen, deren Rahmen sowie dem I/O-Panel unterbrochen.

Die Bedienknöpfe für Power und Reset sowie die Status LEDs wurden demgegenüber dezent im linken Bereich der Front integriert und fügen sich somit harmonisch in das Gesamtkonzept ein. Insgesamt wirkt das Gehäuse sehr symmetrisch, so dass sogar an beiden Sidepanels im unteren Bereich ein Mesh-Gitter untergebracht ist. Mit einer durchgehenden schwarzen Lackierung bietet die Panzerbox zugleich einen starken und unaufdringlichen Auftritt.

Die Farbe setzt sich dabei auch im Innenraum konsequent fort, so dass keine silbernen Flächen durch das Mesh hindurchblitzen. Einzig und allein die verbaute Hardware rückt so in das Blickfeld. Hierfür stehen drei externe 5,25 Zoll Laufwerksschächte sowie vier interne Aufnahmen für 3,5 Zoll HDDs oder SSDs zur Verfügung. Zwei Festplatten können von Haus aus vibrationsdämmend untergebracht werden und tragen so zu einem geringen Geräuschniveau bei.

Für eine einfache Installation des Mainboards kann der gesamte Mainboardschlitten nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse gezogen werden. Dies ermöglicht eine bequeme Installation außerhalb des Gehäuses, wo mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht als im Innenraum.

Die Panzerbox wurde vergleichbar breit konstruiert, was zwei wesentliche Vorteile bietet: 1. Selbst sehr große Hochleistungs-CPU-Kühler können verbaut werden. 2. Eine sehr ungewöhnliche Positionierung des Netzteiles neben den PCI(e) Steckplätzen. Damit entfällt die übliche Platzierung über oder unter dem Mainboard, wodurch eine insgesamt flache Gehäuseform realisiert werden kann.

Zusätzlich werden die Steckkarten durch den Luftstrom des Netzteils gekühlt. Alternativ kann es ebenso nach Außen gedreht werden, da eine entsprechende Gehäuseöffnung zum Ansaugen von Frischluft vorhanden ist. Die Positionierung ist jedoch so gewählt, dass der Powerlieferant nicht den CPU-Kühler behindert, so dass selbst große Hochleistungsmodelle verbaut werden können.

In der Front sorgt ein riesiger 190mm Lüfter für Frischluft, der von einem weiteren 190er im Deckel und einem 120er an der Rückseite ergänzt wird. Alle drei Lüfter bieten duale Anschlüsse und können sowohl über 4-Pol direkt am Netzteil oder mit 3-Pin am Mainboard angeschlossen werden. Dabei drehen die 190er Lüfter im normalen 12V Betrieb mit 1.150 U/Min. Dieser Modus sorgt für einen maximalen Airflow. Für den Aufbau eines Silent-Systems empfiehlt sich die Verwendung einer Lüftersteuerung oder eines Spannungswandlers. Doch selbst dann bleibt die Kühlleistung enorm und stellt Konfigurationen mit kleineren Lüftern deutlich in den Schatten.

Zur Kühlung trägt auch die ausschließliche Verwendung von Aluminium bei, da es Wärme deutlich besser als Stahl leitet. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Auch das Gewicht ist gering und die Panzerbox mit gerade einmal 6,3 kg sehr gut transportierbar.

Auch an Schlauchdurchführungen wurde gedacht, so dass eine Wasserkühlung bei Bedarf integriert werden kann. Ebenso ist ein interner Einbau eines Dual-Radiators im Deckel möglich. In diesem Fall wird der installierte 190mm Lüfter entfernt und der Radiator mit beiliegenden Montageschienen befestigt. Diese Position eignet sich ebenso zum "normalen" Austausch des 190ers gegen zwei 120er Ventilatoren.

Das I/O Panel bietet neben den obligatorischen Sound- und USB2.0-Anschlüssen, eine Verbindung für eSATA.




*Features:*

-Mid Sized, Extreme Performance : Fitted with dual high performance 150CFM controllable 190cm fans and a dual radiator bracket to provide the best performance, the Panzerbox offers high performance for a mid sized case due to its unique layout.

-Removable Motherboard Tray: A removable motherboard tray makes upgrading easy and painless.

-Pure Aluminum: Build in all aluminum, the Panzerbox is light and luxurious, perfect for traveling and showing off at LAN parties. Compared to similar products with high airflow and ATX expandability, the Panzerbox is almost 25% smaller and 50% lighter.

-Full Expandability: Room for high performance 10.5" cards, over sized heatsinks, even larger dual radiator solutions.
-Top mounted USB/Audio/ESATA Ports


*Die genaueren Spezifikationen im Überblick:*
    * Maße: 244 x 445 x 445 mm (BxHxT)
    * Material: gehärtetes Aluminium
    * Gewicht: 6,3 kg
    * Farbe: Schwarz
    * Formfaktor: ATX; Micro-ATX, Flex-ATX
    * Lüfter:
      1x 190 mm (Front, 1.150 U/Min, 251,4 m³/h)
      1x 190 mm (Deckel, 1.150 U/Min, 251,4 m³/h)
      1x 120 mm (Rückseite)
      2x 120 mm (Deckel, optional, statt 190 mm)
    * Laufwerksschächte:
      - 3x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
      - 4x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
    * Erweiterungsslots: 7
    * I/O Panel:
      2x USB 2.0
      1x eSATA
      1x je Audio IN/OUT



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Panzerbox kommt in einer schlichten Verpackung zu Euch nach Hause. Farblich ist eher „Understatement“ angesagt. Dennoch wirkt das schwarz/blau/weiß der Verpackung recht stimmig. Auf der Front ist das Gehäuse zweimal abgedruckt. Weiterhin befinden sich oben rechts einige Features der Panzerbox abgedruckt. Zu den Features gehören die zwei großen 190mm Lüfter, die im Gehäuseinneren für Frischluft und niedrige Temperaturen sorgen sollen. Auf der Seite findet Ihr Informationen über die Spezifikationen der Panzerbox. 

Auf der Rückseite ist eine weitere Abbildung des Gehäuses sowie Features abgedruckt. NZXT hebt dabei die kompakte  Größe und hochwertige Verarbeitung hervor. Weiterhin wird der entfernbare Mainboard-Tray erläutert.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit das Gehäuse den Transport unbeschadet übersteht, wurde es entsprechend verpackt und gepolstert. Eine zusätzliche Plastiktüte schützt das Gehäuse vor Kratzern und Staub.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den weiteren Lieferumfang hat NZXT geschickt versteckt. Wer nach dem Auspacken des Gehäuses in den Karton schaut, wird nichts vorfinden. Es stellt sich die Frage „Soll das alles sein?“ – Nein, neugierige Menschen öffnen das Gehäuse einfach und werden erstaunt sein, was sie vorfinden. Den weiteren Lieferumfang. Diesen hat NZXT mit einem Kabelbinder im Gehäuseinneren befestigtet.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im weiteren Lieferumfang befinden sich jede Menge Tütchen mit Schrauben, eine Bedienungsanleitung, sowie zwei Befestigungsschienen für einen 240mm Radiator. Das praktische an den Tütchen ist, das man nicht erst die passenden Schrauben suchen muss, sondern einfach nur lesen muss, was auf den Tütchen steht. NZXT geht hier einen  für den Käufer sehr bequemen Weg und erspart lästiges suchen und rumprobieren. 
Die Befestigungsschienen ermöglichen es, in die kleine und knapp bemessene Panzerbox einen Dual-Slot-Radiator zu montieren. Dazu ist es nötig, den 190mm Lüfter im Deckel zu entfernen und ihn durch die Konstruktion des Radiators samt zwei 120mm Lüfter zu tauschen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch bei der Bedienungsanleitung hat sich NZXT sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Die Bedienungsanleitung enthält mehrere Sprachen, darunter auch Deutsch und ist sehr ausführlich. Gerade für unerfahrene Bastler ist die Anleitung eine große Hilfe, da jeder Vorgang „Schritt für Schritt“ einzeln und äußerst präzise erläutert wird.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Ihr Euch die ganze Anleitung ansehen möchtet, findet Ihr diese unter dem folgenden Link. Allerdings nur in Englisch. 

*NZXT Panzerbox Handbuch (Englisch)*

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*

Auch das äußere Erscheinungsbild der Panzerbox ist einzigartig. Das Gehäuse ist relativ Kompakt gehalten. Dadurch kommt auch die geringe Höhe zustande. Um diese geringe Höhe zu ermöglichen, wurde die Position des Netzteiles  verändert. Anstatt unter dem Deckel, hängt das Netzteil nun direkt über den PCIe-Slots. So spar NZXT einige Zentimeter bei der Höhe, muss in der Breite etwas zulegen.
Genau durch diese Veränderung kommt die bullige Optik der Panzerbox zustande. Die überdurchschnittliche Breite, trägt dazu bei, dass das Gehäuse sehr bullig und aggressiv ausschaut. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auffällig und interessant ist auch das Design der Rückseite der Panzerbox. Hier wird schnell deutlich, warum die Panzerbox so flach und breit ist. Das Netzteil findet direkt neben den PCIe-Slots Platz. Wer nun  zu hohe Temperaturen im Innenraum befürchtet, braucht sich dennoch keine Sorgen machen. Das Netzteil lässt sich so montieren, dass der Lüfter die warme Luft nach draußen pustet.
Die Seitenwand verfügt an der Stelle des Netzteiles über ein Meshgitter, durch welches die Abwärme nach draußen gepustet werden kann. Um die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse zu  befördern, ist am Heck noch ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter verbaut.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das aggressive Design setzt sich auch an der Front fort. Durch die extreme Breite findet in der Front unter den Laufwerken ein weiterer 190mm Lüfter Platz, der für ausreichend Frischluft sorgen soll. Auf dem Deckel befinden sich zwei USB-Anschlüsse, Anschlüsse für ein Mikrofon, Kopfhörer und ein Firewire-Anschluss. Weiterhin ist an der Stelle, wo bei üblichen Gehäusen das Netzteil montiert wird, ein weiterer 190mm Lüfter verbaut. Anstatt das Gehäuse groß zu verkleiden, verbaut NZXT großflächig Meshgitter. Dies fördert zwar die Gehäusebelüftung, stellt sich in der Praxis aber teilweise als echter Staubfänger heraus. Weiterhin lässt das Meshgitter tiefe Einblicke zu. Jedes unordentliche Kabel sticht sofort ins Auge.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluss noch ein Wort zur Verarbeitung: Das Gehäuse wirkt äußerst hochwertig und edel. NZXT versucht, möglichst wenig Plastik zu verbauen. Einzig der Power- sowie Reset-Schalter fallen negativ auf. Diese passen einfach nicht zum  Design des Gehäuses. Hier hätte sich NZXT eine wirklich bessere Lösung einfallen lassen können, als zwei einfache Plastikschalter.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Innere Werte*

Nicht nur die äußeren, sondern auch die inneren Werte der Panzerbox können überzeugen. Das Innere des Gehäuses wirkt sehr aufgeräumt und gut geordnet. Am Heck findet ein 120mm Lüfter sowie zweiSchlauch-Durchführungen für eine Wasserkühlung Platz. Weiterhin bietet die Panzerbox genügend Platz für optische Laufwerke und Festplatten. 3x 5,25“ Schächte sowie 4x weitere 3,5“ Schächte stehen zur Verfügung. 2 der 4 3,5“ Schächte lassen sich bei Bedarf entfernen und ermöglichen dann, eine Pumpe für eine Wasserkühlung am Boden zu montieren.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Inneren wird auch ein Blick auf die Rückseite der Frontanschlüsse im Deckel ermöglicht. NZXT montiert schon ab Werk entsprechende Kabel für den eSata-, sowie USB und Kopfhörer-Anschluss vor. Die Enden der Anschlüsse sind entsprechend beschriftet und ermöglichen so eine einfache Montage.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für ausreichend Frischluft im Inneren des Gehäuses sorgen zwei 190mm Lüfter (einer in der Front und der andere unter dem Deckel) und ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter am Heck. Die Lüfter sind nur verschraubt und lassen sich bei Bedarf austauschen oder entfernen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als äußerst praktisch erweist sich der herausnehmbare Mainboard Tray. Das Entfernen des Trays ermöglicht eine Montage ohne Platzprobleme. Es müssen lediglich fünf Schrauben am der Gehäuse-Rückseite entfernt werden und der Schlitten lässt sich einfach nach hinten herausziehen. Dies ist gerade bei der Panzerbox aufgrund der geringen Abmessungen von Vorteil.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiteres interessantes und praktisches Gimmick ist die Beschriftung des Mainboard Trays. NZXT stanzt eine kleine Tabelle auf den Mainboard Tray, welche eine Beschriftung für die einzelnen Abstandshalter enthält. So müsst Ihr nicht erst mit eurem Mainboard prüfen, an welcher Stelle Ihr ein Abstandshalter in den Mainboard Tray schrauben müsst. Die einzelnen Löcher sind entsprechend für den Formfaktor des Mainboards gekennzeichnet.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zählt man eins und eins zusammen, kann die Panzerbox auch mit ihren inneren Werten überzeugen. Der Aufbau ist durchdacht und offenbart keine größeren Schwächen. Einzig die zwei zusätzlichen 3,5“ Schächte vor dem Gehäuselüfter in der Front sind etwas unglücklich positioniert. Verbaut Ihr dort eine Festplatte, hängt diese direkt hinter dem Lüfter und behindert den Luftstrom etwas. Allerdings ist dieses kleine Manko zu verschmerzen. Schließlich handelt es sich bei der Panzerbox um ein stylisches, Lan-Party geeignetes Gehäuse und nicht um einen Storage-Tower.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Montage*

Aufgrund des herausnehmbaren Mainboard Trays gestaltet sich die Montage der Hardware recht einfach. Zuerst musst die I/O-Blende montiert werden, welche sich äußerst einfach festdrücken lässt. Danach müsst Ihr die entsprechenden Abstandshalter für den Formfaktor Eures Mainboards verschrauben. Dies geht durch die Kennzeichnung relativ fix. Danach das Mainboard entsprechend justieren und festschrauben -  wie bei jedem normalen Gehäuse auch. 
Der Vorteil liegt aber auf der Hand – Ihr habt reichlich Platz. Alle Schrauben sind äußerst zugänglich und ermöglichen so eine einfache und ordentliche Montage. Bevor Ihr den Mainboard Tray wieder zurück ins Gehäuse schiebt, könnt Ihr noch die Grafikkarte installieren. Weiterhin empfiehlt es sich, den CPU-Kühler schon im Vorfeld auf dem Mainboard zu befestigen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider war es nicht möglich, das Ganze mit montiertem Lüfter zurück in das Gehäuse zu schieben. Die Konstruktion aus Kühlkörper und Lüfter passte nicht durch die Öffnung. Ich musste den Lüfter an dieser Stelle entfernen und später wieder montieren. Ob Ihr den Lüfter bei eurer Montage entfernen müsst, hängt ganz alleine vom verbauten Kühler und dessen Ausrichtung ab.
Weiterhin kann es bei noch höheren Kühlern auch zu Platzproblemen kommen. Der bei meiner Montage verwendete Alpenföhn Brocken hatte noch etwas Spielraum.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiterer Punkt auf den ich eingehen möchte, ist die Montage des Netzteiles. Anstatt auf dem Boden oder unter dem Deckel, wird das Netzteil bei der Panzerbox an der Seite befestigt. Ideal ist es, wenn der Lüfter zur Gehäusewand ausgerichtet wird und so frische Luft von draußen ins Netzteil reinzieht. Mit montiertem Lüfter am CPU-Kühler bleibt nicht mehr viel Platz zwischen dem Netzteil und dem Lüfter. Wer auch die Grafikkarte mit Wasser kühlen möchte, sollte sich im Vorfeld um einen geeigneten Kühler kümmern, da auch zwischen der Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil nicht sonderlich viel Platz ist.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf die weitere Montage werde ich an dieser Stelle nicht detailierter eingehen. Die Montage einer Festplatte oder eines Laufwerks unterscheidet sich kaum von anderen Laufwerken. Dennoch ist die Montage der Hardware in der Panzerbox recht einfach. Alle Komponenten sind sehr zugänglich und sind so schnell zugänglich. Es ist es etwas schwerer, alle Kabel ordentlich zu verlegen. Hier sind entsprechend lange oder kurze Kabel nötig. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist das Meshgitter am Deckel. Dieses erlaubt einen großzügigen Blick ins Innere und somit leider auch auf die möglicherweise unsauber verlegten Kabel. Hier wäre mehr Sichtschutz sehr wünschenswert.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lautstärke*

Die Lautstarke-Messung ist eher ein Kriterium für Kühler-Tests, dennoch möchte ich kurz auf die Lautstärke der verbauten Lüfter eingehen. 
Leider sind die Serien-Lüfter leicht störend und es bedarf einer Lüftersteuerung um diese ruhig zu stellen. Beide 190mm drehen sich mit einer Geschwindigkeit von bis zu 1100rpm und sind dabei leicht störend. Laufen die Lüfter auf 100%, erzeugen sie einen Schalldruck von 48,3 dB(A).

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um die Lüfter passend zu steuern, bietet sich die Sentry LX von NZXT an. Diese passt optisch perfekt zur Panzerbox. Einen Test und weitere Informationen zur Sentry LX findet Ihr hier: 

*[Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Nachdem ich die Lüfter auf eine Geschwindigkeit von 800rpm gedrosselt habe, waren sie angenehm leise. Der Schalldruck betrug dann nur noch 36,5 dB(A). Es empfiehlt sich also auf jeden Fall, die Lüfter zu drosseln.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Trotz kleiner Kritikpunkte ist die Panzerbox ein sehr gutes Gehäuse. Gerade die aggressive Optik und der durchdachte Aufbau sind genial. Die Panzerbox ist ein richtiger Blickfang und eignet sich so perfekt als Lan-Party-Gehäuse. Auch die Möglichkeit eine Wasserkühlung im das Gehäuse zu verbauen ist äußerst praktisch. NZXT liefert eine entsprechende Befestigung für den Radiator mit. Die Panzerbox kann mit einer äußerst hochwertigen und aufwendigen Verarbeitung glänzen. Auch die einfache Montage der Hardware ist ein Pluspunkt.
Leichte Minuspunkte sammelt das Gehäuse allerdings für den billig wirkenden Power- und Reset-Schalter und die Gehäuselüfter, die ohne Lüftersteuerung leicht störend sind. Hier besteht etwas Verbesserungsbedarf. Wer allerdings über diese beiden kleinen Punkte hinwegsehen kann, sollte zugreifen.
Zum Schluss noch die Frage, was der Spaß eigentlich kostet: Die NZXT Panzerbox wechselt für 119,00 Euro bei Caseking den Besitzer. Der Preis ist zwar hoch, dennoch ist die Panzerbox jeden Cent wert und bekommt daher den Silbernen Award verliehen. Ich selbst, bin von der Panzerbox gerade zu begeistert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Links*

*NZXT Panzerbox bei Caseking
NZXT Panzerbox Produktseite
NZXT Panzerbox Handbuch (Englisch)

[Review] Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W
[Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung
Review] Alpenföhn Brocken*

*................................*

Ein großes "Dankeschön" geht an Caseking, die mir ein Exemplar für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #4


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #5


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #6


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #7


----------



## feivel (19. Juni 2009)

na toll...jetzt möcht ichs haben )
und du bist schuld..bis jetzt konnt ich mir das mit dem netzteil nicht richtig vorstellen und hatte angst dass dann kein towerkühler mehr reinpasst...aber jetzt gibts keine ausreden mehr...
grad das breite gefällt mir auch so gut...


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2009)

Hätte da eine Idee für einen Casemod. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das geht. Mal fragen gehen...


----------



## PIXI (20. Juni 2009)

als erstes einmal--> guter bericht mit guten bildern, klasse.

und das case fand ich  schon super als es vorgestellt wurde, kompakt und sehr gute kühlleistung!
wäre wirklich eine alternative zu meiner sonst "cube-sucht" lach.

gruß PIX


----------



## xTc (20. Juni 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> na toll...jetzt möcht ichs haben )
> und du bist schuld..bis jetzt konnt ich mir das mit dem netzteil nicht richtig vorstellen und hatte angst dass dann kein towerkühler mehr reinpasst...aber jetzt gibts keine ausreden mehr...
> grad das breite gefällt mir auch so gut...



Ich würde sagen, dann solltest du dir die Panzerbox einfach kaufen. 




Fadi schrieb:


> Hätte da eine Idee für einen Casemod. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das geht. Mal fragen gehen...



Was hast du den vor? Vielleicht kann ich deine Frage ja beantworten? 




PIXI schrieb:


> als erstes einmal--> guter bericht mit guten bildern, klasse.
> 
> und das case fand ich  schon super als es vorgestellt wurde, kompakt und sehr gute kühlleistung!
> wäre wirklich eine alternative zu meiner sonst "cube-sucht" lach.
> ...



Vielen Dank. Ja, es ist eine gute Alternative zu den sonstigen Cubes. Gerade die Möglichkeit eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen ist recht praktisch. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2009)

Dass man den Mainboardschlitten rausziehen kann ist ja gut, aber wenn nicht alle Kühler so reinpassen, wiederum blöd.
Wo ist denn da genau die Grenze, kannst du das mal in mm angeben, bzw. welche Kühler würden nicht gehen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Was hast du den vor? Vielleicht kann ich deine Frage ja beantworten?


Von vorne unten bis hinten oben mit braunem Leder beziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Von vorne unten bis hinten oben mit braunem Leder beziehen.


 
Und wozu?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2009)

Ja, wozu machen Leute überhaupt Casemods?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ja, es ist eine gute Alternative zu den sonstigen Cubes. Gerade die Möglichkeit eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen ist recht praktisch.


Da man keine Fullcover-Blöcke auf der Graka verbauen kann ist die Möglichkeit leider nicht so praktisch wie NZXT das gerne behauptet.

Bei der NT-Montage verstehe ich deine Ausführungen nicht so ganz.
Der Lüfter der(bei der hier gezeigten Montage) zur Seite zeigt saugt Luft an und pustet sie durch das NT, nicht anders herum  .

Davon abgesehen ein sehr schöner Test.


----------



## xTc (20. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Von vorne unten bis hinten oben mit braunem Leder beziehen.



Das Meshgitter von unten bis oben mit Leder beziehen? Möglich ist es bestimmt, wird wohl nur viel Zeit und Arbeit kosten.

Aber du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht. Mal schaun wie das Gitter sich lösen lässt. Würde es gern umlackieren. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Da man keine Fullcover-Blöcke auf der Graka verbauen kann ist die Möglichkeit leider nicht so praktisch wie NZXT das gerne behauptet.
> 
> Bei der NT-Montage verstehe ich deine Ausführungen nicht so ganz.
> Der Lüfter der(bei der hier gezeigten Montage) zur Seite zeigt saugt Luft an und pustet sie durch das NT, nicht anders herum  .
> ...



Danke, habe den Text geändert.  Das mit dem Wasserkühler für die Grafikkarte ist so ne Sache.  Ich denke es ist sehr schwer einen passenden Kühler zu finden. Da ich selbst keine Wassergekühlte Grafikkarte habe, kann ich das aktuell nicht testen.

Die Montage einer Wakü in der Panzerbox ist aber zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt noch geplant. Der Artikel hier, wird dann ein entsprechendes Update erhalten. 


Gruß


----------



## feivel (20. Juni 2009)

das meshgitter mit leder bezogen?
davon möcht ich dann fotos sehen...
ich stell mir das sehr fein vor.

was ich mir auch klischeehaft vorstellen kann..die panzerbox in tarnfarben


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2009)

Bezüglich Leder hätte ich mit einem Sattler gesprochen.
Das sehe dann extrem edel aus.

@feivel
Klar mit Tarnfarbe und einem Geschützturm auf der Oberseite.


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mir die Panzerbox mal wegen dem Meshgitter genauer angeschaut. Ich sage mal so, es ist wohl möglich das Gitter zu lösen.

Leider ist das Gitter an einigen Stellen genietet und erfordert somit etwas Bastelarbeit. Allerdings würde ich sagen, ist es möglich, das Gitter hinterher mit einer kleinen Schraube samt Mutter wieder zu befestigen. Schwarze Schrauben und Muttern solltest du Modellbau oder im Baumarkt finden. 

Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe, werde ich mein Meshgitter mal ausbauen und lackieren.  Hoffentlich bekomme ich es wieder zusammen.



Gruß


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2009)

Um es mit Leder zu beziehen, müßte man es glaube ich nicht mal ausbauen.
Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Um es mit Leder zu beziehen, müßte man es glaube ich nicht mal ausbauen.
> Kann mich aber auch irren.



Du solltest es ausbauen. Sonst löst es sich an den Kanten und kräuselt sich dort. Das schaut dann doof aus. 

Ordentlicher wird es, wenn du das Gitter ausbaust und das Leder hinter den Kanten versteckst.



Gruß


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2009)

Danke, hätte gedacht, dass das, wenn es geklebt wird, egal ist.
Müßte sowieso zuerst mit einem Sattler reden, weil Leder nicht gerade leicht aufzutreiben ist.


----------



## WaldemarE (2. Juli 2009)

super review nur hab ich noch ne frage wieviel platz ist zwischen Graka und NT???
da ich ne PALIT 4870 hab und nicht weis ob sie da rein passen würde


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Juli 2009)

hallo weis denn leiner was


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> super review nur hab ich noch ne frage wieviel platz ist zwischen Graka und NT???
> da ich ne PALIT 4870 hab und nicht weis ob sie da rein passen würde



Könnte in der Tat sehr, sehr knapp werden. Hast du den Standard-Kühler oder den Palit-Kühler. Beim Standard-Kühler passt alles ohne Probleme.



Gruß


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Juli 2009)

hab denn palt kühler wieviel cm sind das ungefähr???


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> hab denn palt kühler wieviel cm sind das ungefähr???



Höchstens ein Zentimeter, also recht knapp.



Gruß


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Juli 2009)

Noch so ein Test. Du machst auch nichts anderes^^ Bilder sind wieder klasse. Du könntest eine ganze Zeit voller deiner Reviews rausbringen ich würde sie kaufen und ich denke ich wäre nicht der einzigste der das tun würde.


----------



## wolfpower (20. November 2009)

Ich würde gerne die beiden 190er Lüfter drinlassen, zumal ich diese mit der Lüftersteuerung lautstärkemäßig entschärfen werde. 

Was aber kann ich gegen das Staubproblem machen? Trick mit der Strumpfhose? Weil Filter gibts dafür ja nicht.

gruß


----------



## xTc (22. November 2009)

wolfpower schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die beiden 190er Lüfter drinlassen, zumal ich diese mit der Lüftersteuerung lautstärkemäßig entschärfen werde.
> 
> Was aber kann ich gegen das Staubproblem machen? Trick mit der Strumpfhose? Weil Filter gibts dafür ja nicht.
> 
> gruß




Da wirst du dir höchst warscheinlich selber etwas basteln müssen. Ich habe noch keine 190mm Staubfilter gefunden. Mit der Strumpfhose wäre es allerdigns möglich. 

Was anderes bleibt dir nicht übrig - zumindest aktuell.


Gruß


----------



## mramnesie (23. November 2009)

Sehr schon und dnake für die vielen Bilder. Aber gefallen tuts mir nciht , aber dafür ein tolles Review!


----------



## wolfpower (28. November 2009)

offenbar hat der Powerknopf meiner neuen Panzerbox einen Wackelkontakt,
der Rechner lässt sich zwar einschalten, schmiert aber nach ca 4 Sek. ab. Wenn ich Reset und Power gleichzeitig drücke funzt es tadellos.

Ein weiterer Indiz für einen Wackelkontakt: Wenn ich im Gehäuseinneren das Kabel vom Powerknopf welches zum Mainboard führt berühre oder daran wackel kann ich so den Rechner einschalten. 

Die Kabel sitzen alle korrekt.

Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2009)

Entweder umtauschen oder selbst löten.
Da die Box neu ist würde ich aber zu ersterem tendieren.


Spoiler



Oder beim Alex beschweren dass er nicht vorsichtig genug beim Einbau war .
Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.



Allerdings solltest du vorher mal einen anderen Taster(z.B. den  Reset Knopf) statt dem Powerknopf am Mainboard testen um andere Fehlerquellen aus zu schließen.


----------



## vinc (8. Januar 2010)

wolfpower schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die beiden 190er Lüfter drinlassen, zumal ich diese mit der Lüftersteuerung lautstärkemäßig entschärfen werde.
> 
> Was aber kann ich gegen das Staubproblem machen? Trick mit der Strumpfhose? Weil Filter gibts dafür ja nicht.
> 
> gruß



Ich will dieses Thema nochmals aufgreifen.
Habe mir inzwischen auch eine Panzerbox geholt und finde die Lüfter doch recht störend (bis auf der 120er hinten, der ist hervorragend leise).

Mit einer "Lüftersteuerung" - vielmehr zwei Potis - hab ich versucht die zwei 190er zum schweigen zu bringen. Leider mit keinem großen erfolg. Die Lüfter fangen ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl mit einem Brummen an. Wenn ich die Lüfter soweit einstelle, sodass sie gerade erträglich wären hab ich das Problem, dass sie beim Systemstart nicht genügend Spannung für ihren benötigten Anlaufstrom haben -> Sie bleiben stehen.

Habt ihr eventuell andere Lösungen (zur Not auch mit anderen, leisen Lüftern ersetzen?


----------

